# The only 18 year old my wife allows me to take advantage of.



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

two of my budds swear that is an awesome anti freeze, warmth with style, lol


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Man, that looks tasty. I've got maybe 2 fingers left in my bottle of 15 year. I gotta go do some shopping!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I like the 12 yr old, maybe I'll try the 15 or 18 this holiday.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Very Nice! looks yummy!


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I like the 12 yr old, maybe I'll try the 15 or 18 this holiday.


If you like the 12, I have a feeling you will really enjoy the 15 or 18. I keep 12 in the cabinet through the year and grab a bottle of 15 or 18 during the holidays to enjoy.

Great with a :smoke: if you favor that!


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I came only to post that title is the best thread title I have read in years.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

The title deff. caught my eye!!

Because I have never purchased any of this however my brother in law says that it's great with a smoke, I need to ask the following question.

On average how much does a bottle of this cost in your area? :hmm: I guess I could just swing into the local store (if thats where they sell it) and check myself!


----------



## BigDaddyD (Dec 5, 2010)

I do love the Glinlivet 18 year old!! I usually have the 12yo for regular use and save the 18 for special occasions! Great nose and tastes even better!


----------



## Ehlonya (Mar 5, 2008)

Try the sexy red-headed 18 yr old known as Macallan 18


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nevermind... :lol:


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Very nice. That's great sippin whiskey.


----------

